# Scotty Kilmer Moved to Tennessee.



## Robert59 (Dec 10, 2020)

Here's Why I Moved to Tennessee (and You Should Too)​
Here's Why I Moved to Tennessee (and You Should Too), DIY and car repair with Scotty Kilmer. Why I moved from Houston Texas to Tennessee. Thank you for the years of support but it's time to move. Houston Texas and Tennessee review. Youtuber moving away. Is Scotty Kilmer shutting down his YouTube Channel? The Truth about Scotty Kilmer. Car Advice. DIY car repair with Scotty Kilmer, an auto mechanic for the last 53 years.


----------

